# Woo Hoo



## matt.m (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys,

I have been on a lucky streak.  Before Christmas I was awarded my 2nd dan in Yudo and last week I passed my purple belt in hapkido.  Rough test, but somehow I made it through it.

BTW: Not to get too off topic, but I began a Yudo class at our St. L school.  It has grown from 1 to 15 regular.  I have been in contact with some of the best Judoka in the St. L area.  We are planning tournaments for our perspective schools.  It is great.

Actually, no it is humbling.  My father told me not too long ago "Son, you always did the best you could to help teach.  Now you have a class and you care way more in the success of your students than you."  I replied "Dad, I am the mayor."  I just make sure the building is open so I can share knowledge."


----------



## Kacey (Jan 21, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been on a lucky streak.  Before Christmas I was awarded my 2nd dan in Yudo and last week I passed my purple belt in hapkido.  Rough test, but somehow I made it through it.



That's not luck, Matt - that's hard work!  Congratulations!  :asian:


----------



## jim777 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new belt and the new classes! Awesome news!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so happy for you, congrats and see what hard work will do for you.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations Matt, Kacy's right, that isn't luck, that's perseverence, dedication, blood and sweat equity and well deserved.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 22, 2008)

artyon:  Congratulations!

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude - you rock!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gkygrl (Jan 22, 2008)

That is awesome news, congrats!


----------



## crushing (Jan 22, 2008)

Kacey said:


> That's not luck, Matt - that's hard work! Congratulations! :asian:


 
I second Kacey's post!  Well done Matt!


----------



## zDom (Jan 23, 2008)

Grats, Matt!


----------



## jlhummel (Jan 23, 2008)

No luck at all exept for the kids and folks around you!!!  Hard work all ways pays back!!


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2008)

*Congrats my friend...Well done....*


----------



## wade (Jan 23, 2008)

Semper Fi, brother.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice work,Matt! :high5:

I am definitely gonna have to come for a visit one of these days.


----------

